# Shot a Few Geese Today



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

I know some of you guys get upset when people jump shoot snows, but I had the opportunity to thin the population with the use of a cow decoy. Not trying to step on toes, just share my experience. I was surprised how well this worked.







.


----------



## kruger08k (Feb 9, 2008)

well done, but your cow has some problems


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

nice killin....where at?


----------



## grizzly204 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, the cow wasn't top quality buy the snows didn't seem to mind. We shot these just outside Kansas City.


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice job . Snows are mabey getting use to people sneeking up on them with cow decoyes but I bet they never new what hit them when you dropped that giant black ant eater and started shooting.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

What are the dimmensions for that cow decoy?


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

I think that cow decoy has Chronic Wasting Disease. or it just looks chronically waisted. What the heck the ploy still worked. Good job!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im thinking about riding a horse right up to them and let them have it. :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

haha or heard a bunch of cows towards a flock and walk behind them :lol:


----------



## jmathisb (Feb 25, 2009)

how close were you able to get to them?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Im thinking about riding a horse right up to them and let them have it. :lol:


I can see that ending in disaster.

Horse freaks out at the first shot and BL gets turned into a human lawn dart.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

mallardhunter said:


> haha or heard a bunch of cows towards a flock and walk behind them :lol:


Haha that is too hard i tried that on honkers but the cows just kinda fun away


----------

